# Kliche - Chuck D. Bones Bass Klon



## MichaelW (Sep 14, 2022)

There's not a whole lot that @Chuck D. Bones posts that I can follow, 99% of what he talks about in his posts is way over my head and I can't even pretend I understand

But his post on his Bass Klon mods really caught my attention and after reading it knew I had to build it!

You can read about the mods, the reasoning behind the changes, etc in the post linked above.

This is my 4th Kliche I think and the build went super smooth and without issue. I printed out all the changed values from Chuck's mods and I populated those first so I wouldn't get too confused by the board silkscreens. I did not have any small form factor 1u film caps so I subbed an MLCC in that one spot. 

After reading @K Pedals build report and how he said it sounded great on guitar as well, I started out testing it with guitars.
It's really a very "different" kind of Klon. I had it side by side with my Aion Refractor build comparing them. 
Definitely a much warmer, creamier pedal but it really works well with bridge pickups and particularly the bridge P90 on my 90Caster and Jazzmaster.

I found that I needed to crank the treble control for guitar but I was getting a really nice creamy drive sounds with it. Very usable on guitar.
I would use it as a standalone overdrive and I found that I like the tone more than a standard Klon, which I rarely use. 

Then I switched over to my new Jazz bass, man, it really shines! With the gain low, it adds some nice warmth and fatness to the tone.
With the gain cranked it's definitely into bass overdrive mode! Sounds fantastic! 

I was trying to give a nod to the full size Klon form factor by building the full size Kliche and using some Oxblood Davies that I had.
But I picked the Tayda Army Green color just to highlight that this is a highly modified circuit by our resident circuit wizard.

I used a pair of NOS Russian HG5003 Ge diodes that fell within the typical Klon parameters on my tester. (~.350mv)

I've got some ideas cooking about a SUAPYG demo using this pedal on guitars and bass.......Thanks Chuck! Awesome mod!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 14, 2022)

I've got one of these (mini) in my stack to populate today. As a bridge pickup guy that plays baritones, I might just have to tune it to these specs.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 14, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> I've got one of these (mini) in my stack to populate today. As a bridge pickup guy that plays baritones, I might just have to tune it to these specs.


I bet it would totally kill on a baritone!


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 14, 2022)

Thats it I have to build one. Once again hit out of the park with quality! You mentioning the HG5003 diodes got me interested! I really need a demo of this pretty please 🥺  especially on the guitar!


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 14, 2022)

Nice!!!


----------



## swyse (Sep 14, 2022)

Almost every single one of your build reports makes me want to try a circuit, and this is no exception. I didn't really have this on my radar after reading the article because I don't have any bass equipment, but creamy overdrive on guitar sounds great to me.


----------



## szukalski (Sep 14, 2022)

I feel the urge to replicate this build exactly.


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 14, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> I've got one of these (mini) in my stack to populate today. As a bridge pickup guy that plays baritones, I might just have to tune it to these specs.


think a bari would live with this incarnation.. I'm mid build of a mini myself, short a couple resistors(miscalc last time I ordered)and 2 caps. I never play higher tuned than open d anyways. wonder what you're gonna do for graphics.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 14, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> think a bari would live with this incarnation.. I'm mid build of a mini myself, short a couple resistors(miscalc last time I ordered)and 2 caps. I never play higher tuned than open d anyways. wonder what you're gonna do for graphics.


Um........"green".......


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 14, 2022)

just wondering if anything besides letters.. and yeah I'm guilty of that 1 as well.. unless I dig out the masking tape and a second rattle can...


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 14, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> think a bari would live with this incarnation.. I'm mid build of a mini myself, short a couple resistors(miscalc last time I ordered)and 2 caps. I never play higher tuned than open d anyways. wonder what you're gonna do for graphics.


Was thinking an avocado green and beige, with burnt umber knobs. Text will be a nice periwinkle, and it will have a graphic of a black sand matte 125b with horse legs


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 14, 2022)

I was actually considering this color combo for my "chuck d klones", thanks for confirming that it is in fact not Chrismasy. Looks great. I will surely plug a Bari into it first thing when I get to building it.


----------



## swelchy (Sep 14, 2022)

good golly... That's beautiful and so flipping clean...... Wiring looks top notch


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 14, 2022)

I got a spool of the Remington Industries solid core. I LOVE IT.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 14, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I got a spool of the Remington Industries solid core. I LOVE IT.


That's I use!


----------



## HamishR (Nov 17, 2022)

It's almost as if you have made a pedal before...   Nice work as always!


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I got a spool of the Remington Industries solid core. I LOVE IT.





DGWVI said:


> That's what I use!



I know this is a bit old, but do you guys like 22 or 24?


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 11, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> I know this is a bit old, but do you guys like 22 or 24?


I like 24AWG because the insulation is a bit thicker but I've moved onto another type of wire that I like even better, largely because it's less than 1/2 the price of the Remington and just as good in my opinion. It's called BNTechGo, and I get it off Amazon.

I'm pretty sure @Passinwind uses this same wire in bulk.


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I like 24AWG because the insulation is a bit thicker but I've moved onto another type of wire that I like even better, largely because it's less than 1/2 the price of the Remington and just as good in my opinion. It's called BNTechGo, and I get it off Amazon.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @Passinwind uses this same wire in bulk.


I do. It's especially nice for my onboard preamps and other applications using offboard pots. They sell direct too BTW: https://bntechgo.com/


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I like 24AWG because the insulation is a bit thicker but I've moved onto another type of wire that I like even better, largely because it's less than 1/2 the price of the Remington and just as good in my opinion. It's called BNTechGo, and I get it off Amazon.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @Passinwind uses this same wire in bulk.





Passinwind said:


> I do. It's especially nice for my onboard preamps and other applications using offboard pots. They sell direct too BTW: https://bntechgo.com/


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 11, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> Awesome. Thanks


The silicone insulated stuff is very flexible and is often used in robotic and RC applications. So if you need the sort of standalone lead dress you can get with solid core wire it may not be your jam. I use other cable management strategies as needed, but I still use solid core for stuff like tube filament heaters where a specific amount of turns per inch is desired on twisted pairs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 11, 2022)

Beautiful build as always, Michael, and thanks for the kind words.

Those of you contemplating this build: don't get hung up on diode specs or part numbers.  Socket the Ge diodes if you feel like experimenting.


----------



## aefpv (Dec 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> There's not a whole lot that @Chuck D. Bones posts that I can follow, 99% of what he talks about in his posts is way over my head and I can't even pretend I understand
> 
> But his post on his Bass Klon mods really caught my attention and after reading it knew I had to build it!
> 
> ...


That is so clean!  Clean enough to eat Sunday dinner off of it!  As always, appreciate the insight and build.


----------

